# Gaming PC with good cooling - ~60-65k INR



## wilfred316 (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi Guyzz,

Looking to build a Gaming PC in India, Mumbai.
Gave up on Laptop as out of budget and ridiculous pricing in India.
Kindly help me build a gaming desktop, your experience would be much appreciated.
Also if you have any Gaming PC assembler who can do this for me Locally in Mumbai would be very helpful.
Provide me their contact.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Overwatch, Borerlands 2, COD 4, DOOM 2016, Battlefield 1

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: Overall budget 62,000/- INR max

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Nope

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 10 64 bit

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:1 Tb.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:Need a new Monitor, 21 inch screen 720 to 1080 p.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Need to buy all parts a complete gaming RIG.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Within 2 weeks.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Done by assembler, no experience whatsoever.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Mumbai, locally in Lamington road.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:Should run on Nvidia 1050 or 1050ti(2/4 GB) with Skylake processor preferably with good cooling architecture as I don't have Air Conditioner. Also i-5 is enough with 8-16 GB ram to fit in budget. no SSD drive required, Hard drive to be 7200 RPM, don't want to spend much on keyboard and mouse.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2016)

Budget -64.8K

Intel Core i5 6500 -15000,
Gigabyte B150M-D3H -7000,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB 2400Mhz -5000,
Antec VP550P -3500,
Zotac GTX1050 Ti 4GB OC -13500,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
Corsair SPEC-01 -3500,
LG 22MP68VQ-P 22" LED IPS -9500,
Samsung 750 Evo 120GB SSD -3500,
Logitech MK200 -800.

Total -64,800.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfred316 (Oct 30, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -64.8K
> 
> Intel Core i5 6500 -15000,
> Gigabyte B150M-D3H -7000,
> ...



Hi Sunil,

Few questions to understand better.
Are these available locally or Online?
Also is the Hard drive 7200 RPM? I am looking for 7200 RPM
I am not interested in SSD drive for now maybe later.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2016)

wilfred316 said:


> Hi Sunil,
> 
> Few questions to understand better.
> Are these available locally or Online?
> ...


These are available locally.
WD Blue 1TB is 7200RPM drive.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 30, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -64.8K
> 
> Intel Core i5 6500 -15000,
> Gigabyte B150M-D3H -7000,
> ...



Wouldn't a i3 6100(9k) & GTX 1060 3GB(18.5k) be a better combo for gaming ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 30, 2016)

Skip the SSD and try to get a GTX 1060 6GB instead of 1050Ti.
- - - Updated - - -



anupam_pb said:


> Wouldn't a i3 6100(9k) & GTX 1060 3GB(18.5k) be a better combo for gaming ?



Why compromise on the cpu when OP has the budget?


----------



## wilfred316 (Oct 31, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Skip the SSD and try to get a GTX 1060 6GB instead of 1050Ti.
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...



hmm in that case what is the local cost of a GTX 1060 6gb?
also going for a more powerful graphic card hope it wont overheat the system.
I mean will Corsair SPEC 01 and Antec VP550P(SMPS) be able to handle it?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 31, 2016)

wilfred316 said:


> hmm in that case what is the local cost of a GTX 1060 6gb?
> also going for a more powerful graphic card hope it wont overheat the system.
> I mean will Corsair SPEC 01 and Antec VP550P(SMPS) be able to handle it?



Around 20-22k locally.

It won't overheat the system. Just keep the cabinet's fan inlets/outlets free from any obstruction.


----------



## wilfred316 (Oct 31, 2016)

Will this new graphic card fit in my budget?
I cant go above 62k as 3k needed for a DVD drive slot max budget 65k only 
how can I balance this with GTC 1060 6 gb? or should i reconsider and go for a 1060 3gb instead?
Also 22 inch screen can it be replaced with 18-19 inch to bring down the cost?
some how need to fit within 62k please help

Intel Core i5 Skylake 6500 -15000,
Gigabyte B150M-D3H -7000,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB 2400Mhz -5000,
Antec VP550P -3500,
GTX 1060 6gb -22000,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
Corsair SPEC-01 -3500,
LG 22MP68VQ-P 22" LED IPS -9500,
don't need mouse and keyboard for now have spare old ones for now after next month salary can consider.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 31, 2016)

DVD drive costs 1k max and to be honest, I haven't felt the need to use a DVD since 2012. For the drivers, I download the updated drivers directly instead of installing the outdated ones from the dvd.

If GTX 1060 6GB is out of the budget, consider RX 470 4GB for 17-18k.


----------



## wilfred316 (Oct 31, 2016)

Can this config be brought to 65k?
Should I reduce Ram from 16 gb to lesser GB
22 inch to 18 - 19 inch?
as its currently going around 69k 

Intel Core i5 Skylake 6500 -15000,
Gigabyte B150M-D3H -7000,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB 2400Mhz -5000,
Antec VP550P -3500,
GTX 1060 6gb -22000,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
Corsair SPEC-01 -3500,
LG 22MP68VQ-P 22" LED IPS -9500,


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 31, 2016)

Budget -66K

Intel Core i5 6500 -15000,
Gigabyte B150M-D3H -7000,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB 2400Mhz -5000,
Antec VP550P -3500,
Zotac GTX1060 6GB Mini -20000,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
Antec GX200 -2500,
LG 22MP68VQ-P 22" LED IPS -9500.

Total -66,000.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 1, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -66K
> 
> Intel Core i5 6500 -15000,
> Gigabyte B150M-D3H -7000,
> ...


 [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]

You have been in this forum for a while now, you have gained a solid reputation for your continued support in PC Configuration suggestion section, over the years. Which is nothing short of an impressive feat, and we all thank you dearly for that. But with all due respect to that, I could not help but notice that you often seem to cut corners on a GPU on your first suggestive post. 

Its like a pattern, when OP (mostly newcomers to this forum) asks for a "Gaming" config within a budget, you suggest the best possible combination of components except the GPU. Then a reply post on top of that tells you to alter it with a beefier GPU and may be skimp on a SSD or a less powerful CPU etc, and then...you recommend a better GPU as a super-balanced combo.

It is 2016 and it is established as the laws of gravity that an SSD or a more-than-ok CPU will do very little compared to a faster GPU in the same budget for a gamer, globally. 

As a senior member as you are, my request to you to show that class as all the international forum masters are doing. Keep a laser focus on the purpose and never try to over-economize the key component. 

I bid you prosperity.


----------



## wilfred316 (Nov 1, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]
> 
> You have been in this forum for a while now, you have gained a solid reputation for your continued support in PC Configuration suggestion section, over the years. Which is nothing short of an impressive feat, and we all thank you dearly for that. But with all due respect to that, I could not help but notice that you often seem to cut corners on a GPU on your first suggestive post.
> 
> ...



If you are referring to Sunil's first post where he gave a 1050 ti GPU config to me its because i told him to in my first post.
This is a open forum where anyone can provide their ideas and innovation in building users config which can overlap with others interests and ideas but with least possible friction.

I know you didn't mean anything in a harmful/negative way but just to back up Sunil over here.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:Should run on Nvidia 1050 or 1050ti(2/4 GB) with Skylake processor preferably with good cooling architecture as I don't have Air Conditioner. Also i-5 is enough with 8-16 GB ram to fit in budget. no SSD drive required, Hard drive to be 7200 RPM, don't want to spend much on keyboard and mouse.


Cheers,

Wilfred


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 1, 2016)

wilfred316 said:


> If you are referring to Sunil's first post where he gave a *1050 ti GPU config to me its because i told him to in my first post.*
> This is a open forum where anyone can provide their ideas and innovation in building users config which can overlap with others interests and ideas but with least possible friction.
> 
> I know you didn't mean anything in a harmful/negative way but just to back up Sunil over here.
> ...



Yeah I know what you referred. And no, I don't doubt him, at least not in this front, lion's share of configs are his suggestions, damn he even knows local price binding with shop names!  Just two cents about how he can be more.

And on the same note, I see you are worried about cooling. I believe you should look at more options with the *Cabinet and Fan placements first*. Trust me, without A/C, its gonna be hot (personal XP)


----------



## wilfred316 (Nov 1, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> And on the same note, I see you are worried about cooling. I believe you should look at more options with the *Cabinet and Fan placements first*. Trust me, without A/C, its gonna be hot (personal XP)



Gonna buy a Corsair SPEC-01 for cooling with 5 fans inside.
I have to work out a way to fit the CPU in my PC cabinet as its covered on left, right, up and down sides completely only front and back is open so will corsair SPEC-01 heat up?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 1, 2016)

wilfred316 said:


> Gonna buy a Corsair SPEC-01 for cooling with 5 fans inside.
> I have to work out a way to fit the CPU in my PC cabinet as its covered on left, right, up and down sides completely only front and back is open so will corsair SPEC-01 heat up?


Regarding 120mm fan placements in Spec-01, there are 2 in front, 2 on top & 1 at rear, all 120mm.
You can actually go with 2 front fan placements & 1 rear fan placement only and 2 top fan placements obstruct the motherboard.

If you want to use all 5 120mm fan placements then you should go with Spec-03 cabinet.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 1, 2016)

wilfred316 said:


> Gonna buy a Corsair SPEC-01 for cooling with 5 fans inside.
> I have to work out a way to fit the CPU in my PC cabinet as its covered on left, right, up and down sides completely only front and back is open so will corsair SPEC-01 heat up?



Not if you get the airflow correct. The SPEC-01 being a budget mid-tower has surprisingly good amount fan placement options. 

A total no of 5 fans can be installed in the system including the 120X1 that comes with the package.

A lot of people have used positive air pressure system to vent the heat by dissipating it inside the cabby by using 

1. One 120mm fan, with Processor Cooler RAD or solo on the left outwards.
2. One/Two 120mm in the upper inwards.
3. one or Two 140/120mm fan in the front deck inwards.

This config helps when you place the system in a dry and dust-free region where ambient temp is relatively cooler than components ( read most US/UK builds ) or winter in our country.
but they components are bound to collect a good amount of dust too.

OR

1. One Outward fan on the left
2. Two on the upper inwards
3. Two on the front outward

In this case, its a more balanced airflow system in summer regions, where two inflow will bring air inside which will vent out the heat from CPU region in a clockwise airflow directional manner. and the Front fans will dissipate the heat out of the cabby generated mostly by GPU and other components.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 2, 2016)

Get a 4x4 foot table and place the cabinet along with the monitor on it.

If you place it below on ground level, more dust will accumulate rather on a table.

But you need to periodically clean your insides of the cabinet every 3 months so that its performance will not degrade.

Mostly due to dust, fans like cpu heastsink & gpu heatsink rotates slowly which heats up the processor & its performance degrades.

Once you clean it periodically, you will notice better or improved performance.

All the 120mm fans that are used in Spec-01 will accumulate dust and begin to spin slowly. So its better to keep this in mind.

For Spec-01, 2x120mm front intake fans & 1x120mm rear exhaust fan is enough along with the cabinet placing on top of a table to keep it cool.

I have exactly the same setup as said above & clean my cabinet every 3 months.

No problems until now...

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfred316 (Nov 2, 2016)

Let's see.. my room has less space due to a big cupboard cum cabinet placed it has space for CPU below only can't place CPU with screen together maybe I need to clean it up more frequently as I have a Dog at home who sheds hair too... Ah well need to manage somehow I guess XD
Thank you still for the advice the 3 fan placing will work perfectly for me due to my cabinet.

Sent from my XT1068 using Tapatalk


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Nov 2, 2016)

*CPU*: Intel core i5 6500
*Motherboard*: MSI H170A PC MATE
*RAM*: 8GB (8GB x1) 2400MHz G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4
*CPU Cooler*: Cooler Master Hyper 103
*Storage (HDD)*: 1TB Seagate Barracuda HDD
*GPU*: MSI GTX 1060 3GT OC
*Case*: Cooler Master K380
*PSU*: Cooler Master B2 500Watt

Price: 60K Approx


**Mod Edit: Self promotion content removed**


----------



## wilfred316 (Nov 6, 2016)

FYI All especially for guyzz in Mumbai..
I bought this config from Lamington road the rates are different though.
First Rate is the proposed rate, 2nd is the street rate after the shop keeper add his cuts.
I had to pay by cash, if you swipe a card you will be charged 2% extra for bank transaction charges by the shop.
Only shops in malls are not charged this transaction cost.
Hope this helps you guyzz.

Oh btw the system runs super fast I am getting high FPS in most of the games in Ultra settings few are 48-50 FPS but the feel is totally different its lot better than those PC's in gaming centers.

Intel Core i5 6500 -15000 - 15100
Gigabyte B150M-D3H -7000 - 7200
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB 2400Mhz -5000 - 7350
Antec VP550P -3500 - 3700
Zotac GTX1060 6GB -22000 - 23300
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500 - 3450
Antec GX200 -2500 - 3050
LG 22MP68VQ-P 22" LED IPS -9500 - 8600


----------



## wilfred316 (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi Guyzz,

I am going to recommend this build to one of my friend who is interested.
Let me know if 550 Power supply is really needed or 520 is enough for the config below.
Also is there a variation in Intel Core i5 6500? two models available in this? how to find in system which one I got?

ARK | Compare Intel Product <-- comparison


Intel Core i5 6500 -15000 - 15100
Gigabyte B150M-D3H -7000 - 7200
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB 2400Mhz -5000 - 7350
Antec VP550P -3500 - 3700
Zotac GTX1060 6GB -22000 - 23300
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500 - 3450
Antec GX200 -2500 - 3050
LG 22MP68VQ-P 22" LED IPS -9500 - 8600


----------



## wilfred316 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi guyzz,

I bought a Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz Ram but my system shows bit different in Mhz can someone help me understand this. Attached ram specs for reference.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 23, 2016)

You have to enable XMP settings in Bios to see 2400Mhz clock speed.

Otherwise it will stay in its default speed of 2133Mhz only.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Dec 23, 2016)

wilfred316 said:


> Hi guyzz,
> 
> I bought a Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz Ram but my system shows bit different in Mhz can someone help me understand this. Attached ram specs for reference.
> View attachment 16646


That motherboard's  memory frequency is 2133Mhz. Thats why your Pam's frequency is set to 2133Mhz (Its Double Data Rate so 1066.67*2 = 2133Mhz). You will have to change settings in BIOS to set it to 2400Mhz


----------



## wilfred316 (Dec 23, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> You have to enable XMP settings in Bios to see 2400Mhz clock speed.
> 
> Otherwise it will stay in its default speed of 2133Mhz only.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk




So am I correct to assume this is "Overclocking" to reach that 2400 MHz potential of the ram?


----------



## wilfred316 (Jan 5, 2017)

Guyzz is it like overclocking Ram?


----------



## vito scalleta (Jan 6, 2017)

wilfred316 said:


> Guyzz is it like overclocking Ram?


yes it is.


----------



## wilfred316 (Jan 6, 2017)

Will this overclocking heat my computer or cause system instability any further? I don't have a Air Conditioner in my room and use a good cabinet "Antec GX 200" for cooling which has good fans.
this is my config.
Intel Core i5 6500 -15000 - 15100
Gigabyte B150M-D3H -7000 - 7200
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB 2400Mhz -5000 - 7350
Antec VP550P -3500 - 3700
Zotac GTX1060 6GB -22000 - 23300
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500 - 3450
Antec GX200 -2500 - 3050
LG 22MP68VQ-P 22" LED IPS -9500 - 8600

I know I am asking too many questions may sound bit irritating but google hasn't been helpful with a proper result.
Should I try doing this? Currently system performance is already good should I just let it be or experiment overclocking?
Your expertise & advice will be deeply appreciated.


----------



## vito scalleta (Jan 7, 2017)

wilfred316 said:


> Will this overclocking heat my computer or cause system instability any further? I don't have a Air Conditioner in my room and use a good cabinet "Antec GX 200" for cooling which has good fans.
> this is my config.
> Intel Core i5 6500 -15000 - 15100
> Gigabyte B150M-D3H -7000 - 7200
> ...



Overclocking the ram is not going to heat up your room in any way. since it is being done automatically by the mb it wont affect the stability either. btw i dont think there is much to gain from overclocking your ram unless u have a  slower proccy like an i3. u wont see any difference in everyday usage. so calm down and start gaming.
Also there is no such thing as too many questions. Have fun.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 8, 2017)

wilfred316 said:


> Will this overclocking heat my computer or cause system instability any further? I don't have a Air Conditioner in my room and use a good cabinet "Antec GX 200" for cooling which has good fans.
> this is my config.
> Intel Core i5 6500 -15000 - 15100
> Gigabyte B150M-D3H -7000 - 7200
> ...


Above config is excellent and will run many 
years.

But you need to clean the cabinet at least every 6 months.

In order to overclock even a non-k skylake processor like yours, you need any Z170 motherboard only like Gigabyte Z170-D3H @ 11.5k and use any auto OC settings in the Bios.

For overclocking your RAM, you need to use the XMP settings in the Bios.

No amount of heat will be generated while OCing RAM but while OCing the processor using Z170 motherboard, you need to use after market cooler like Cooler Master Hyper 212X @ 3k

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 9, 2017)

vito scalleta said:


> *Overclocking the ram is not going to heat up your room in any way*. since it is being done automatically by the mb it wont affect the stability either. btw i dont think there is much to gain from overclocking your ram unless u have a  slower proccy like an i3. u wont see any difference in everyday usage. so calm down and start gaming.
> Also there is no such thing as too many questions. Have fun.



wait what??????


----------



## vito scalleta (Jan 9, 2017)

gagan_kumar said:


> wait what??????



u are saying otherwise ?


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 9, 2017)

gagan_kumar said:


> wait what??????



Its partially true if someone is not OC'ing the RAM to warp speed with voltage+ 

The temp delta is negligible to the amount of ambient heat. But its also true that the integrated memory controller in the CPU may not like a very high volt amp! and that extra voltage in the BUS may cause a spike in overall system thermal, which obviously will contribute to the increase in ambient PC temperature,which is again a thermal pocket in the room, so yes its gonna heat up your room in some ways.


----------



## wilfred316 (Jan 10, 2017)

Thank you all for this discussion it has really been really helpful.
I have decided not to go for OC as current system(config) advised by bssunireddy and others is already a good performer.
I have been playing Doom 2016, Overwatch and many others with excellent performance already.

Keep up this support guyz It will help someone definitely in someway.

I have added your reputations to discussion attendees so that this effort in helping others does not go in vain.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 11, 2017)

vito scalleta said:


> u are saying otherwise ?



I don't need to say anything, our forum members have already cleared any doubts about this....


----------



## wilfred316 (Feb 12, 2020)

Hi Guy's,
This is my current setup I wish to upgrade it a bit.
My budget is 10k - 12k I am looking to upgrade my Processor, Ram and Motherboard.
Please advise as my build is 3 years old.
I dont have a clear favorite of any brand as long as it works good in market.
Purpose of build is mid level gaming

Intel Core i5 6500
Gigabyte B150M-D3H
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz
Antec VP550P -
Zotac GTX1060 6GB -
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -
Antec GX200
LG 22MP68VQ-P 22" LED IPS


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 12, 2020)

Create a new thread as this thread is more than 3 years old. Also your current config is good enough so upgrade is only recommended if you are experiencing some pc issues.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 12, 2020)

wilfred316 said:


> Hi Guy's,
> This is my current setup I wish to upgrade it a bit.
> My budget is 10k - 12k I am looking to upgrade my Processor, Ram and Motherboard.
> Please advise as my build is 3 years old.
> ...


Your budget is too low for upgrading them. Add Crucial MX500 500GB and another 8GB ram stick instead. Do note that newer AMD CPUs work better with faster ram in case you want to upgrade to them. 1060 is still good enough for 1080p60 at mid-high settings.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 13, 2020)

wilfred316 said:


> Hi Guy's,
> This is my current setup I wish to upgrade it a bit.
> My budget is 10k - 12k I am looking to upgrade my Processor, Ram and Motherboard.
> Please advise as my build is 3 years old.
> ...


Too low of a budget to get a big gain in performance or futureproofing. Better save more money & buy towards the end of the year when newer CPUs from Intel & AMD are out in the market. Say ~30k will get you an R5 4600 + B550 mobo + 2x8GB DDR4 RAM towards the end of the year, will be a great upgrade. With drop in prices of R5 3600, you can get a good upgrade for 20-25k maybe? GTX 1060 should be good for another 2 years, so maybe upgrade that in late 2021, maybe another 15-20k. Current 15k GPU like GTX 1650 Super performs similar to GTX 1060 6GB.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 14, 2020)

Yeah do as anupam suggested.


----------

